# Rancilio Silvia Grouphead Blockage



## adamr100 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello.

I've been away for a while and not had use of my Silvia. I've been using her the last few days and her brew pressure seems very low. It's fine when using the steam wand and it happily overflows back into the reservoir with the hit watch switch on and knob closed. I have also resistance tested/disassembled 3 way solenoid and all seems fine.

I've disassembled her this evening and found what I think may be the problem. In the grouphead, when I try to blow down the boiler exit pipe with the 3 way solenoid port covered I cannot get any air out from where the brew head would be. Is there a port/gasket I'm missing or is she blocked?

View attachment 29259


----------



## adamr100 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've just found this image.

SO it seems I'm blocked around A and B possibly?


----------



## adamr100 (Apr 30, 2012)

I forgot to add. When brewing the pump sounds ask for its labouring but there is no water escaping e system anywhere. Not into the reservoir or through any of the pipes and when I flick the brew off there is nothing coming through the 3 way solenoid to suggest I've been over tamped etc.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Have you descaled it recently? if so may have dislodged some scale that is now residing in the exit port.

If you haven't, do.

You may be able to get away with soaking the dispersion plate end only in descaler to see what is shaken loose, otherwise re assmemble taking care to replace any / all gaskets as required and run through a descaling cycle to see if that improves things.

Whilst there could be other issues causing this in most cases is either dislodged or yet to be dislodged scale that causes the issue.

Hope of help

John


----------

